# Coat Stains on white poodles



## PonkiPoodles

I'm having the hardest time keeping T-bone's coat white. I know there are a lot of threads discussing this but I've been looking and couldn't find any.

How do you keep your white poodles white? ... is there anything I can use to clean off brown dirt stains off the legs? 

And it seems that where ever he licks the coat turns a brownish color? Does any one know why this happens?


----------



## tortoise

You can use a color enhancing shampoo once a week. I use Groomer's Edge Alpha White, and I can see it takes out more dirt than their Grimenator shampoo that I usually use.

Angel Eyes should help with the lick stains. The problem is bacteria in the mouth that leaves the reddish stain.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Thanks! I ordered angel eyes so will give that a try once it arrives.
May I ask where you get the Groomer's Edge Alpha White from?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

I have three white girls and the best shampoo I have found is EZ Groom Crystal white. Some of the others I have tried have been purple or blue and leave a slight tinge of color on them. The other shampoo I really like is CC White on White but the EZ Groom seems to get stains out a little better. I hope this helps!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I second EZ Groom Crystal White for stain removal. I'm lucky in that my white boy doesn't get dirty aside from peeing on his leg every day (which drives me NUTS!) I use the EZ Groom (diluted with HOT water) on his stains once a week. You can use it on their entire coat, too. Just be sure to heat the shampoo in order for it to enzymatically remove stains.

The red stains from licking are due to a reaction with the saliva and the hair. Similar to tear stains (as the first poster mentioned). You can give tylosin for this if you are comfortable giving a longterm antibiotic for cosmetic purposes ( you may or may not be). You can also try to find out why your dog is licking. Is there an allergy? None of my dogs have ever licked themselves (other than their tummies, which are shaved anyway.)


----------



## PonkiPoodles

I haven't noticed any allergies. I think it might just be habitual!?! According to his foster parents he was given up by a family who I think abused him. When I got him he was very afraid, especially if you tried to pet him. If he had an accident in the house he would go hide under the bed immediately. Could it be that he licks himself for self comfort? He also doesn't lick any one particular spot... it's sometimes the back legs, sometimes the sides, he licks his front paw and then cleans his face (like a cat would - which I've never seen a dog do!?)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Poor baby. I bet it is for comfort.


----------



## Keithsomething

I'll be using the EZ groom for the first time with our next bath...I'm a bit nervous o.o I'm hoping it doesn't lift out her natural creamy tones just the stains on her bracelets and this one pink patch on her side (that looks like she laid on a marker?!?!)


----------



## qtpoodle

CharismaticMillie said:


> I second EZ Groom Crystal White for stain removal. I'm lucky in that my white boy doesn't get dirty aside from peeing on his leg every day (which drives me NUTS!) I use the EZ Groom (diluted with HOT water) on his stains once a week. You can use it on their entire coat, too. Just be sure to heat the shampoo in order for it to enzymatically remove stains.
> 
> The red stains from licking are due to a reaction with the saliva and the hair. Similar to tear stains (as the first poster mentioned). You can give tylosin for this if you are comfortable giving a longterm antibiotic for cosmetic purposes ( you may or may not be). You can also try to find out why your dog is licking. Is there an allergy? None of my dogs have ever licked themselves (other than their tummies, which are shaved anyway.)


I have heard of this, but how much tylosin would you need to give to a nearly 10 lb mini poodle? I'm trying to just keep my dog's eye area clean, but she still has staining. It's not awful, but it would be great if she didn't have any eye stains. Thanks.


----------



## Ms Stella

qtpoodle said:


> I have heard of this, but how much tylosin would you need to give to a nearly 10 lb mini poodle? I'm trying to just keep my dog's eye area clean, but she still has staining. It's not awful, but it would be great if she didn't have any eye stains. Thanks.


You wont need this if you have ordered the angel eyes...same ingredient. 

Ive had a terrible time with Stella's eyes tearing..they are better now that Player is gone and she is not playing rough every day! But I find that I just have to keep shaving her face close..I use a 40 blade and do it every 5 or 6 days..


----------



## CharismaticMillie

qtpoodle said:


> I have heard of this, but how much tylosin would you need to give to a nearly 10 lb mini poodle? I'm trying to just keep my dog's eye area clean, but she still has staining. It's not awful, but it would be great if she didn't have any eye stains. Thanks.


You would need to get the tylosin from a vet (or online I suppose) so they could give you proper dosing. Because tylosin is not actually specifically approved for the use in dogs, vets have to sort of "guestimate" the right amount. For a standard poodle, some vets would suggest about 1/4 teaspoon daily. 

I woudl use tylosin before I'd use Angel Eyes. The active ingredient in Angel Eyes *IS* tylosin, but the amount of tylosin is not specified so you are not in control of dosage. Additionally, Angel Eyes is WAY expensive.


Anyway, I'd probably want to try and get to the root of the cause of the licking and try to address that rather than medicating forever. IMO it's one thing to put a dog on tylosin while showing to minimize staining, but it's another for it to become a lifelong medication.


----------



## Ms Stella

CharismaticMillie said:


> You would need to get the tylosin from a vet (or online I suppose) so they could give you proper dosing. Because tylosin is not actually specifically approved for the use in dogs, vets have to sort of "guestimate" the right amount. For a standard poodle, some vets would suggest about 1/4 teaspoon daily.
> 
> I woudl use tylosin before I'd use Angel Eyes. The active ingredient in Angel Eyes *IS* tylosin, but the amount of tylosin is not specified so you are not in control of dosage. Additionally, Angel Eyes is WAY expensive.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd probably want to try and get to the root of the cause of the licking and try to address that rather than medicating forever. IMO it's one thing to put a dog on tylosin while showing to minimize staining, but it's another for it to become a lifelong medication.


Right ... my point was if you already have ordered angel eyes dont also give tylosin too. I am told you can get it from a feed store. I never checked.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Ms Stella said:


> Right ... my point was if you already have ordered angel eyes dont also give tylosin too. I am told you can get it from a feed store. I never checked.


Hi Stella. Hadn't read your post, sorry! Was relying to the OP quoting me and asking me a question...


----------



## Sbmargo

CharismaticMillie said:


> You would need to get the tylosin from a vet (or online I suppose) so they could give you proper dosing. Because tylosin is not actually specifically approved for the use in dogs, vets have to sort of "guestimate" the right amount. For a standard poodle, some vets would suggest about 1/4 teaspoon daily.
> 
> I woudl use tylosin before I'd use Angel Eyes. The active ingredient in Angel Eyes *IS* tylosin, but the amount of tylosin is not specified so you are not in control of dosage. Additionally, Angel Eyes is WAY expensive.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd probably want to try and get to the root of the cause of the licking and try to address that rather than medicating forever. IMO it's one thing to put a dog on tylosin while showing to minimize staining, but it's another for it to become a lifelong medication.


My vet told me Tylosin is fine to use, because vets never prescribe it.


----------



## Lou

Apollo's coat is so thick that it is almost impermeable (hope that's the right word) meaning nothing (including mud, dirt and water) penetrates his hair and also they do not stick, it brushes right off.

But what I do to make sure he doesn't stain is always clean his paws/legs when he comes back from the yard if he gets dirty I use unscented baby wipes and brush off any dirt or mud particles that may be on the surface of the hair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Bog of my toys clean themselves like cats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Both*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 24953

Don't know if it's worked for anyone else :
but I have found leaving my standards eyelashes grow out has really reduced the tearing & stains.
She is still getting a bit of the goop but the lashes are not fully grown out yet.
I'm leaving her with a fluffy teddy bear face and just trimming with a scissors close around the eyes to stop it being in front of her eyes.
When I got her she had had her 1st puppy cut and her face including eyelashes had been shaven.
The eyelashes are amazingly long and curled up and look unreal and so pretty and you can see their expressions way more as well.
I read about fragrance free baby wipes for the eye and mouth stains but they don't work at all.

Still cant get it off the mouth though. It isn't bad as she's cream and its right at the gummy sides and not bad but still would be nicer not there.
I've tried washing the face with facecloth and usual shampoo but that don't work.
I think I am going to have to just shave it eventually but was hoping to leave a good length of fluff on the face. Also tried bicarbonate of soda/bread soda - that doesn't work either.

With the feet I have found the best was to just pop her in the bath and just rinse and wash the feet after she's been out and got dirty. It's quicker than cleaning the floors and it's really keeping the stain off the paws and she isn't licking dirt off them staining them then.
Also I am slightly trimming the feet every few weeks, only takes a minute either with scissors or the shaver (just a man's one with very long blade attachment) but leaving them long and fluffy still but that little trim keeps them clean too as it's a just a little shorter for the dirt.

I really don't want to use the whitening shampoos as she is a lovely creamy colour with peachy ears and little patches on her tail and behind her back legs.
I have found no tears baby shampoo doesn't clean a dirty dog, it just wont soap up a fluff ball poodle! But I have found a no fragrance no silicones no parabens no nothing shampoo from timotei does soap up enough and have had no reaction to it with her.

Any good tips on the mouth where I could keep the hair?


----------



## ItzaClip

The trick to keeping the stains away is enzyme based shampoo that you warm and apply and let sit. Epi-pet is the best gentle and my # 1 choice for skin issues. Also their ear cleaner when warmed and applied to clean dry hair will remove and prevent stain if done regular. 
Your apricot will not turn white using "whitening shampoo " it usually just contains pigment or optical brighteners (sparkles) to fool your eye into seeing white.


----------



## CT Girl

ItzaClip said:


> The trick to keeping the stains away is enzyme based shampoo that you warm and apply and let sit. Epi-pet is the best gentle and my # 1 choice for skin issues. Also their ear cleaner when warmed and applied to clean dry hair will remove and prevent stain if done regular.
> Your apricot will not turn white using "whitening shampoo " it usually just contains pigment or optical brighteners (sparkles) to fool your eye into seeing white.


Do you think it would work for tear staining on a silver?


----------



## outwest

CharismaticMillie said:


> I second EZ Groom Crystal White for stain removal. I'm lucky in that my white boy doesn't get dirty aside from peeing on his leg every day (which drives me NUTS!)


Jazz hits his leg on occasion, too, but he is black. I am contemplating a white poodle. I love the white ones. If/when I go for it, I decided it would only be a female because of that. I have room in my house for one more dog since I lost Echo and want to make the right decision. If I get a color other than white, I might get a male. It will be a year or so before I take the plunge. (at least, that's what I tell myself!).


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I am no expert but before you try the Angel eyes, try feeding a grain free food if not on grain free. If on grain free try a different type of meat that has not been fed. I had a rescue poo that stop staining (not tearing) on a grain free food, if that doesn't help try bottled water only for all liquids. It was miraculous the difference a grain free diet made. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

